# So, I have 200-300 Dollars and I Need Something to Buy...



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2008)

Heres the deal, i have obtained 200-300 dollars to spend. The issue is that i have till the end of Decembre to spend it and i dont know what to buy. Originally i was thinking of getting a used Pod XT so i would have something to record with. I might just grab a new one but we'll see. Are there any other fun things I can grab in the neighborhood of two to three hundred dollars? Maybe a pedal etc...


----------



## Ryan (Dec 20, 2008)

PODxt is an excellent purchase. As much as everyone like to talk smack about Line 6, a PODxt is a pretty great piece of gear to have.


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 20, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> Heres the deal, i have obtained 200-300 dollars to spend. The issue is that i have till the end of Decembre to spend it and i dont know what to buy. Originally i was thinking of getting a used Pod XT so i would have something to record with. I might just grab a new one but we'll see. Are there any other fun things I can grab in the neighborhood of two to three hundred dollars? Maybe a pedal etc...



You have obtained, and it needs to be spent by the end of the month? Gift card/shopping spree I'm assuming? Doesn't matter, I'm just curious.

Either way, it really depends on what you already have. If you're looking for a recording interface, pretty much any USB multi-FX will do a fairly good job.

Now of course, you always have the option of sending me the money, and I can pick something out and enjoy it for you...


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2008)

The Atomic Ass said:


> You have obtained, and it needs to be spent by the end of the month? Gift card/shopping spree I'm assuming? Doesn't matter, I'm just curious.
> 
> Either way, it really depends on what you already have. If you're looking for a recording interface, pretty much any USB multi-FX will do a fairly good job.
> 
> Now of course, you always have the option of sending me the money, and I can pick something out and enjoy it for you...




My parents offered to grab me something for Christmas, they offered more but I turned it down because it would be pretty assinine of me to accept that much. 

Anyways, I guess Pod XT it is, I was just hoping for some ideas from you guys. 

If you do want me to give you the money you can always send me your social security number, visa card, PIN number etc... and I will try my best


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Dec 20, 2008)

How about a loop station? Those look like a shitload of fun!


----------



## The Atomic Ass (Dec 20, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> My parents offered to grab me something for Christmas, they offered more but I turned it down because it would be pretty assinine of me to accept that much.
> 
> Anyways, I guess Pod XT it is, I was just hoping for some ideas from you guys.
> 
> If you do want me to give you the money you can always send me your social security number, visa card, PIN number etc... and I will try my best



Good luck, my credit's in the shitter, and I have $0.37 in the bank.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2008)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> How about a loop station? Those look like a shitload of fun!



They do look like a shit load of fun indeed, any specific models to check out?


----------



## Crucified (Dec 20, 2008)

dpends what kinds of pedals you like, i'd go for an electro harmonix memory man. they are dope on a rope. that or some studio monitors like the krk rokit 5's or something. you can get a firbox or firepod for that too.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2008)

Crucified said:


> dpends what kinds of pedals you like, i'd go for an electro harmonix memory man. they are dope on a rope. that or some studio monitors like the krk rokit 5's or something. you can get a firbox or firepod for that too.



What is a firepod/firbox? 

I'll look into the memory man as well. Thanks guys.


----------



## Harry (Dec 20, 2008)

Stealthtastic said:


> They do look like a shit load of fun indeed, any specific models to check out?



I've only played the single pedal Loop Station, but man, it's a box of fun.
I've made an entire room of people shit themselves laughing by looping idiotic guitar noises


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 20, 2008)

id probably save up for something


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 20, 2008)

BlindingLight7 said:


> id probably save up for something



I need to spend the money before december.


----------



## loktide (Dec 20, 2008)

get a podXT. excellent piece of equipment. though there are of course better modelers, i think it can't be beat for the price. I use mine on a daily basis for practicing as well as recording. I'd definitely buy another one in a second if mine should quit working at some point


----------



## jllozano (Dec 20, 2008)

get a gnx3000 ......much better sound and feel than the pod......has usb interface also...... or buy my rocktron maxe preamp in the for sale section


----------



## romper_stomper (Dec 20, 2008)

Digitech whammy pedal. I've always wanted one to play with.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 20, 2008)

i like zoom products. there are a few nice zoom multi-effects pedals in that range with usb and other goodies!

G2.1u

and theres a marten in the ad 

or

http://www.zoom.co.jp/english/products/g71ut/


but i was thinking the first so it will leave you with a little bit for strings, picks,etc.


----------



## budda (Dec 20, 2008)

why does it have to be spent before january?

I'd ask for the cash, stick it in the bank and hold onto it.

or i'd buy a project guitar to learn how to solder/upgrade on.


----------

